# MV British Enterprise 3 / STM Atria



## Daff (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Morning All!
I was drafted to the BE3 in 1982 for Operation Corporate, the Falkland war.
For years, I have been searching for information as to her fate, but was unable to determine what had become of her.
I emailed the company that used to be 'British Underwater Engineering' who owned her in 1982, but received no reply.
During my second visit to this fantastic site, I discovered that she had been sold to Sea Team and renamed STM Atria. Result!
Now I can't find any info on her at all. Could anyone tell me her fate? Does anyone have a photo of the old girl?
Any help would be most welcome!
Many Thanks,
Daff.
Ex-RN.


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Daff
Found the following, hope it is the right vessel.
IMO number : 6506111 
Name of ship : STM ATRIA (since 01-09-1992) 
Call Sign : ZCAR8 
Gross tonnage : 1774 (since 01-03-1993) 
DWT : 1197 
Type of ship : Offshore Support Vessel (during 1977) 
Year of build : 1965 
Flag : Bermuda (since 01-09-1992) 
Status of ship : Broken Up (during 11-2003)


Regards
Rob


----------



## Daff (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Rob,
That's her!
Very many thanks, especially for the photo. It's the first I've seen of her since I left her in Portsmouth in September 1982.

Best Regards,
Daff.


----------



## paulday (Apr 6, 2010)

*Hi everyone*

My info is on my website www.pauldaytci.com thanks for having me on
Ships Nostalgia.

Daff. I served on all the BUE Ships including M/V British Enterprise Three on three separate tours as Chief Officer. I was also ex RN Nuclear Submarine Branch. I got called up as well as a reserve but when MOD found out I was at sea they said stay there. The had wanted me for spare Crew at Faslaine.
Paul Day D124203s


----------



## CO NP2090 BEIII (Jul 6, 2015)

*British Enterprise III*

Hey Daff,
I thought I knew all the nick-names of all the NP 2090 but I confess, yours is escaping me right now.
It's nearly five years since your original post so I am really hoping that you will see this one. I have so wanted to chat to other members of the team that found ourselves in a 'curious' but, at the same time, rather exciting environment, sometimes in a rather more sphincter clutching way than we would have chosen,
Again, I do hope you see this and will reply. I will respond with more personal contact details

Aye,
CO NP2090


----------



## Daff (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hi CO NP2090!*



CO NP2090 BEIII said:


> Hey Daff,
> I thought I knew all the nick-names of all the NP 2090 but I confess, yours is escaping me right now.
> It's nearly five years since your original post so I am really hoping that you will see this one. I have so wanted to chat to other members of the team that found ourselves in a 'curious' but, at the same time, rather exciting environment, sometimes in a rather more sphincter clutching way than we would have chosen,
> Again, I do hope you see this and will reply. I will respond with more personal contact details
> ...


Hi CO NP2090!
I was the LRO(T), and George was the LRO(G). I can't recall his surname...
Tony Wheeler was the RS - He is now a Coastguard Officer in East Sussex I believe.

Best Regards,
Daff.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Strange the history of the company BUE. As an apprentice marine engineer in my shore side time, I was working with a journeyman fitter on a BUE vessel in 1962, at Palmers Hebburn where she was being converted from a large stern trawler (possible factory ship?) to a mini two sub sea bathespheres for research? I forget the name of the vessel as she sailed from the time:however the company was BUE from Leith. One of those intrigues of the then british merchant fleet.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

david freeman said:


> Strange the history of the company BUE. As an apprentice marine engineer in my shore side time, I was working with a journeyman fitter on a BUE vessel in 1962, at Palmers Hebburn where she was being converted from a large stern trawler (possible factory ship?) to a mini two sub sea bathespheres for research? I forget the name of the vessel as she sailed from the time:however the company was BUE from Leith. One of those intrigues of the then british merchant fleet.


Do you have your date right because BUE was not formed until1978 and the ship you refer too was not converted until 1972 which was the ex.FAIRTRY II r/n VICKERS VOYAGER mgrs.Star Offshore Services and r/n BRITISH VOYAGER mgrs BUE 1979(?HUH)


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> Do you have your date right because BUE was not formed until1978 and the ship you refer too was not converted until 1972 which was the ex.FAIRTRY II r/n VICKERS VOYAGER mgrs.Star Offshore Services and r/n BRITISH VOYAGER mgrs BUE 1979(?HUH)


Vickers Voyager rings bells, but its role was very interesting, and BUE where a cloak, for this vessel as you say in latter life. The intrigue was what purpose this ship served.
Below decks was the intrigue- two large decompression chambers capable of being interconnected- to each other and each individual bathysphere[Mini sub] when docked. One could visualise many possible scenario's. Each Decompression chamber could house up to I believe 4 persons {mini sub crew 2 off]. One of the reasons for the two units of decompression chambers besides the two bathyspheres was to introduce help to person undergoing long term decompression treatment, such as urgent medical care.
I was a youngster then and this conversion interested me, as the facilities concentrated on long term decompression periods under controlled condition? The control station was amazing, and at the time the North sea oil and gas exploitation was in full swing


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

I did a pier head jump on her as Mate in the early 80's. She earned her corn in those days doing underwater surveys (video) of oil company hardware (mainly pipelines). The surveys were accomplished using ROV's. The ship had a very early DP and we would put a transponder on the ROV and just follow along. Also did a seismic wellshoot on her which was interesting as something would off in the engine room after every bang (she was getting on a bit).
She was a great sea ship, Mates cabin was huge and the bunk was like a coffin!
From what I remember of her, she was single screw plus a Gill Jet forward. Bow and Stern thrusts were added later to enable her to DP


----------

